# Tattoos & fertility



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi there

I really want a new tattoo but starting IVF in March 2010, will it affect my ivf if i get a tattoo before i start treatment?

Thank you


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

T ime is drawing near but I cant find anything online that says I shouldnt get a tattoo, anyone got any advice as booked in for tattoo in feb and march I start my egg collection.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

hi hun

i couldnt find anything either... have you asked your clinic?

good luck with your cycle

love

Donna x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry for late reply Donna.

Thank you, in the end couldnt get it done as broke out in a nasty rash due to Gonalpeptyle side effects etc.... Thank for looking ) and for the good luck

Benet x


----------

